
Ask HN: Name of a Problem dependent on a problem dependent on a problem etc? - Geenirvana
The software I have made that is now heavily used within the business has not scaled well with the growth of the company.
Due to the customer timely demands, Instead, of re-valuating and re-factoring the source I made tweaks, workarounds, etc to meet the requirements.<p>Now when a new change is required, I have fallen into a scenario that goes something like this.<p>Management: We now need your software to do X
Me: OK, this means I need to change the way Y works first, but this can&#x27;t be done until the way Z is modifed, but this relies on A<p>Malcome in the middle expresses this beautifully: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=AbSehcT19u0<p>When trying to explain this, I usually end up tongue tied and the end of the conversation usually ends up like<p>Management: We need yout software to do X
Me: OK, give me a few days<p>Is there a general name describing this effect?
======
ankurdhama
Yes, the name of this effect is called Software Engineering.

